# Clutch kit help??



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

i just got some 27'' mega mayhems and was looking for a good clutch kit. any suggestions.


----------



## bluchevypick (Feb 22, 2013)

Call VFJ


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

VFJ doesn't do Hondas. 

You shouldn't really need help those aren't real heavy. 

Besides there's not much you can do to a manual. Other than better plates & basket maybe.


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

alright thanks. is their any way to make it easier to accerate or easier to take off


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

For a 350?....other then some kind of BBK nothing comes to mind. Sorry.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I put a 24% gear reduction in my 350 rancher. It pulls 28 mayhems real good. Now it whirs like crazy. Turns out, the 350s are known to be loud with a gear reduction. Lol. I found out after the install. But I like the way it pulls now, so I put up with the noise.


----------



## Redbull Rancher (Jan 28, 2014)

whts the name of website you ordered that from


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Gotmuddyreductions.com
It's a new site, it only has a contact me tab right now. I just pm'd him on here and he got back to me. Gotmuddy is his screen name. Good luck with your build.


----------

